# black mamba lite



## brutemike

Has any one had or hear of these tires yet they have them in a 27" but cant find a weight on them.So anyone got info on them.


----------



## Polaris425

Haven't seen or heard anything about a lite version


----------



## Big D

Somehow that almost seems like an oxymoron.


----------



## adam6604

yeah i just saw some of the pics on the HL forum. they look pretty good.


----------



## Waddaman

Saw the pics too.. honestly I don't see much of a difference. They make them in smaller sizes and shorten the lugs a bit... I can't see the weight difference being significant. 

It kind of makes me sad that these tires weight so much, they literally have the absolute perfect design I want for mud, snow and trail riding.. Yet they stick a bunch of ridiculously thick emblems, and wayyyy to many side lugs that only add to weight and don't do much of anything for traction... I really hope the smarten up get rid of some of the stupid crap and drop the weight.


----------



## brutemike

Buddy just told me on the one site he was on it said 28 lb shipping weight for the 27".


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> Haven't seen or heard anything about a lite version


perfect for the rex .............:what:


----------



## Polaris425

Someone nab some pics and post them


----------



## adam6604

i googled black mamba lite and saw a bunch of pictures, not sure if i am aloud to post from other sites like that though, so you can do it polaris


----------



## bruteforce3




----------



## bruteforce3




----------



## Polaris425

Looks cool


----------



## jprzr

The black mamba lite in a 27x10x12 is 39.5 lbs. it's only half pound heavier then the 29.5 swamp lite


----------



## Polaris425

hmmmm. 4 27x10's on my rex might look cool


----------



## stratos284

They do look good!


----------



## honda maniac

i like them


----------



## brutemike

There around 200 a piece though...


----------



## Polaris425

Ouch. Not bad though based on others


----------



## jprzr

Just got off the phone with interco the black mamba lite will be out in 4 to 6 weeks and the tires will be post with the weight on there site once they get them to the warehouse so lets hope there not heavy like the others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Just got this from intercos site they got the tire sizes but no weights yet here's the list on sizes the black mamba lite will be in and ill keep ya posted on the weights.

BLACK MAMBA LITE

SIZE	INTERCO NUMBER	WEIGHT	O.D. IN.	S.W. IN.
25X8.00-12	BML-20	-	-	-
25X10.00-12	BML-22	-	-	-
26X10.00-12	BML-24	-	-	-
26X12.00-12	BML-26	-	-	-
27X9.00-12	BML-28	-	-	-
27X11.00-12	BML-30	-	-	-
30X8.50-12	BML-32 Coming Soon	-	-	-
30X8.50-14	BML-34 Coming Soon	-	-	-





Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Cool


----------



## lilbigtonka

if that means that the 27x11x12 are gonna be 30lbs a piece i think i know a tire that could make my 300 look insane


----------



## jprzr

No that's just the part number I had to look to make sure but when the weights come out ill def let y'all know 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> if that means that the 27x11x12 are gonna be 30lbs a piece i think i know a tire that could make my 300 look insane


 
The 27x10x12 "lite" is just shy of 40lbs......not much "lite" about them.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Whelp looks like they won't be going on the 300 lol.....shoulda just saved their money and stuck to vampires lol


----------



## RYAN.

lilbigtonka said:


> Whelp looks like they won't be going on the 300 lol.....shoulda just saved their money and stuck to vampires lol


If you have the power and the drivetrain it's hard to beat these tires unfortunately I don't have the drivetrain seeings how Arctic cat makes weak differentials

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> Whelp looks like they won't be going on the 300 lol.....shoulda just saved their money and stuck to vampires lol


It's been said many times before, but if they would simply make the vamps true to size, add a side lug off of every other tread lug & offer some 14" wheel fitments they would once again have a competitive tire. 


****There is now a 28x10x14 EDL - sounds like it's the same ol actual measurement 26.5x9 EDL with just a larger hole in the center though.


----------



## bruteguy750

I would rock those lites all day long.


----------



## jprzr

SIZE	INTERCO NUMBER	WEIGHT	TREAD PLY	O.D. IN.	S.W. IN.
25X8.00-12	BML-20	29	
25X10.00-12	BML-22	34	
26X10.00-12	BML-24	39	
26X12.00-12	BML-26	45	
27X9.00-12	BML-28	39	
27X11.00-12	BML-30	45	
30X8.50-12	BML-32 Coming Soon	46	
30X8.50-14	BML-34 Coming Soon	46	





Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Elpoyodiablo2000

*I've heard of theese*

I have them, pretty impressed so far, they are heavy but I just put through most everything with them, a lot of muskeg up here so the side lugs help to climb out of holes


----------

